# Martha's Vineyard 300-Footer List



## MichaelJ (Aug 3, 2004)

So, Googling around for the location of the Duke's County (Martha's Vineyard) high point, I read a reference to the 6 or 8 peaks that make up the "300 Footer List" but can't find the actual list anywhere. I would love to take a day next week while I'm down there and visit them all, because it just sounds like fun.

Anyone know any specifics? The only one I know for sure is the overall high point (311').


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 3, 2004)

Does the 200 foot col rule still apply? :roll:


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 3, 2004)

A very good question ...

If we do it proportionally, 4000/200 = 300/15, or a 15ft col rule.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 3, 2004)

You'd have a tough time trying to measure up some of those sand dunes.    Bushwhacking may never be the same again.. :roll:


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 7, 2004)

He he he! I must say I got quite a nice laugh from just reading the topic. Ha ha, the 300 footer list, it's a hoot!


----------

